# Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus :)



## Koi_Freund (25. Dez. 2010)

Moin Leute !

Meine Eltern hatten das beste geschenk was ich jemals bekam,nicht nur mir gefällt das geschenk sondern bald auch den fischen.

Ich darf meinen teich nun erweitern,mir stehen ca.30 qm.neue baufläche stehen mir zur verfügung!

NUr jetzt fangen schon die probleme an,wo soll ich meine fische wärend des umbaues halten??

Wieviel Kubikmeter soll ich mir ausheben??Jetzt hab ich 8 000L und die tiefste stelle ist 1m.Ich mache aber dann beim neubau ca.1,50 m wassertiefe !

Mein filter wird mein geplanter tonnenfilter,nur mit mehr tonnen dann !!

Wie siehts mit uvc aus.Hab ne tmc 25 watt zuhause,aber die wirds dann nichtmehr bringen,oder??

Wie kann ich meine Teichfolie mit der neuen verbinden??

So da mal ein bild der neuen fläche :

 

Die kleine roseninsel mit dem anker kommt weg!

Da ich erst 15 jahre bin(aber ab 18.jänner 16  ) bin ich leider noch nicht erfahren genug,um so ein projekt aleine durchziehen zu können und bitte hier im forum um hilfe von erfahrenen teichbauern 

Danke!!

Grüße
Mathias

Edit by Echinopsis: Bitte Bilder nur als Dateianhang hochladen!


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ICH BAUE JETZT MEINEN TEICH ENDLICH AUS *

Moin Mathias,

erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Weihnachtsgeschenk...sowas bekommt man ja auch nicht alle Tage, gell? 

Hast Du evtl einen Bekannten Teichfreund mit Hälterungsbecken, oder hast Du evtl selbst solche? Dies wäre eine Möglichkeit der Unterbringung Deiner Fische. Wie ich aus Deinem Profil entnommen habe, hast Du einen Komplettbesatz von 23 Kois auf 8.000 Liter...da wird ein Umbau dringend nötig! Bitte denke daran, dass die Fische genügend Platz haben während des Teichumbaus!

Wieviel Du ausheben sollst? Generel gilt: Soviel es geht 
Gerade bei sovielen Fischen brauchst Du einen wesentlich größeren Teich.

Alte Teichfolie mit neuer zu verbinden funktioniert (schau mal in unsere Forensuche), allerdings rate ich persönlich davon ab, da die Folie trotzdem undicht werden kann über die Jahre. Ich rate zu einer komplett neuen Folie.

Auch mit 15 kann man so ein Projekt stemmen  ..schau doch mal in unsere Userkarte, evtl gibt es ja einen Teichfreund in Deiner Nähe, der Dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht.

Viel Spaß beim Umbau und vergess die Bilder nicht 
Daniel

P.S: Bitte künftig Dateien immer via Dateianhang (befindet sich unterhalb des Schriftfeldes, bevor Du Deinen Beitrag abschickst) hochladen.


----------



## newbee (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ICH BAUE JETZT MEINEN TEICH ENDLICH AUS *

Hallo Mathias

Neue Folie nehmen

Am besten tiefer wie 1,50m gehe gleich auf 2m, bekommst so mehr Volumen.
Bodenablauf und Skimmer gleich mit rein.
Filter gleich auf Schwerkraft


----------



## Koi_Freund (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Hi!

Ja ein verwandter hätte noch nen teich,ich glaub der würd mir unter die arme greifen mit den fischen 

Ich freu mich schon aufn frühling,endlich mal was aus unserem garten machen


----------



## Koi_Freund (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Wie funzt das mit schwerkraft ???
Das leuchtet mir nicht ein??

Wie soll dan eigentlich meine filteranlage dann für den neubau aussehen???

compactsieve tmc und 2 tonnen sind dann zu wenig oder ??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Hi: hi
Prima, freut mich für dich und mit Hilfe von uns wirst du das auch wuppen 

Wie schon gesagt, Folie MUSS neu. Zu den Begriffen Schwerkraft und Tonnenfilter wirst du hier jede Menge finden, ist ja noch viel Zeit bis Baubeginn. Versuche alles im Vorfeld zu planen, Änderungen während der Bauphase sind nicht gut.

Schau dir meine Teichbaudoku an, da wirst du schon ein Menge Antworten finden

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18002


Viel Erfolg


----------



## Koi_Freund (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Hi Uwe !

Mann,das is mal ein teich *RESPEKT* 

Wenn ich mir jetzt nen teich mit 48 000L mache,wie würde ich das dann filtern??
Leider hab ich werder ein filterhaus oder sonstiges !
Aber ich werde mir nen filterschacht machen,nur dan funzt das mit der schwerkaft nichtmehr oder ??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Wie gesagt,
les dir meinen Fred durch und du wirst Antworten finden.


----------



## Piddel (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Hallo Mathias,

wirklich ein tolles Geschenk und gleich mit  Bagger      

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei dem Teichbau und liefere uns bitte viele Bilder -


----------



## Koi_Freund (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Ja soweit bin ich gerade am planen,alles passt nur es kommen jetzt doch schon erste probleme.

1.ich hab niemanden der mir für kurze zeit die fische abnimmt!
2.Kann ich mir selber nen skimmer bauen?Brauche ich überhaupt einen?
3.Ich hab jetzt platz für nen filter gefunden.der soll auf schwerkraft laufen,aber wie mache ich das mit der schwerkraft wenn ich auch noch ein compactsieve hab?
4.Mit was filtere ich?Soll ich da was mit regentonnen bauen oder anders??

Ich werde mich mal beim teichbau vom koi-uwe schlau machen,nur was hat der für eine filteranlage,is die selber gebaut??

Hier hab ich mal ne skizze wie das alles so aussehen soll :

Ist die form des teiches überhaupt formgerecht?Ich habe gehört das es da auch gewisse formen gibt die eher ungeeignet sind !

Die tiefste stelle is rot gekennzeichnet und 2m tief!!Hier soll auch der BA hin.Ist auch eingezeichnet.Und das zweite das so komisch aussieht soll der skimmer sein wenn überhaupt einer notwendig wird!
Hellblau gekennzeichnet is de stufe bei 1m tiefe !

Und das obere braune fleckchen is für de pflanzen,ich möchte alle pflanzen in einer ecke haben,im teich verteilt mag ich das nicht so wirklich !!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Hmmmm 

sieht doch alles so weit ganz OK aus, aber..........
Wenn du die Teicheinläufe richtig platzierst ist die Form OK. Nur das "Loch" ist nicht so schön finde ich.
Einen Skimmer solltest du immer haben, natürlich mit einem Schieber versehen um den zu regeln. Was der Skimmer rausholt, fällt nicht auf den Teichboden 


Meine Filteranlage ist gekauft, sicher bauen einige einen Vliesfilter selber, mein Ding ist das aber nicht


----------



## toschbaer (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Hallo Mathias,
ich wünsche Dir erst mal viel Spass bei Deinem Umbau!


> 1.ich hab niemanden der mir für kurze zeit die fische abnimmt!


Da kann ich Dir nicht helfen denn die Entfernung ist zu groß! Aber vielleicht hast Du in Deiner Gegend einen Koidealer, diesen kannst Du fragen, ob er Dir ein großes Hälterungsbecken ausleiht. Oder Du kaufst Dir ein Kinderplanschbecken oder Beckmanbecken; diese kosten auch nicht die Welt. Wo wir gleich beim nächsten Thema sind.
Ich möchte ja nicht indiskret sein -aber sehr viel hängt von Etat ab!
Ich gehe jetzt mal so von ca. 3000 Euro aus!


> 2.Kann ich mir selber nen skimmer bauen?Brauche ich überhaupt einen?


Ja, es sind Bauanleitungen vom Skimmer hier in der Suchanleitung!


> 3.Ich hab jetzt platz für nen filter gefunden.der soll auf schwerkraft laufen,aber wie mache ich das mit der schwerkraft wenn ich auch noch ein compactsieve hab?


Ein Tipp von mir!!  Kauf Dir 8qm Folie mehr und Du baust den Filter in den Teich. Dieser sollte aber fachlich korrekt gemauert werden und wähle die Verbindungen zu den einzelnen 3Kammern (Wasserinhalt mind. 2,5m³) groß genug.
Holzdeck mit Isolierung und gut ist es!
Am Filterausgang nimmst Du auch ein 150 Rohr - 3-4m lang mit 3X 70mm Auslaufstutzen. Diesen verlegst Du unter der Wasserlinie; Vlies drüber- Lehm-Sandgemisch draufgeschmiert und . 
Das Rohr füllst Du locker (die1/2 vom V) mit Kunststoffgewebe- dieses haben Bauern um die Siloballen und Du wirst es umsonst bekommen.  
Dies dient Dir als Biofilmreaktor, der Dir das Wasser richtig schön dynamisch macht.
Hmm fast vergessen: am Anfang vom Rohr bringst Du noch einen Sprudler (Sauerstoffstein) an; damit die Luft lange kontakt zum Wasser hat,

Das sind ein paar Tipps, aber das meiste wirst Du in der nächsten Zeit noch lesen müssen!






LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi_Freund (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hmmmm
> 
> sieht doch alles so weit ganz OK aus, aber..........
> Wenn du die Teicheinläufe richtig platzierst ist die Form OK. Nur das "Loch" ist nicht so schön finde ich.
> ...



Was kostet so ein teil??


----------



## Koi_Freund (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Ja fische haben schon eine Übergangswohnung gefunden 

Ja aber wenn das rohr unter der wasserlinie ist,dann läuft das ja wieder in den filter zurück ,oder??

Mit was würde ich die 3 Kammern dann befüllen??Matten,__ Hel-x ???

Könnte mir vieleicht jemand so ne skizze machen,wie das mit dem Auslaufrohr funktioniert??


----------



## Koi_Freund (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

So ich hab mir da mal was ausgerechnet,ich könnte mir einen filterkeller machen der aus 3 kammern besteht,je kammer 2 500 L !0,80x1,60x2,0 pro kammer 

Und was haltet ihr davon,wenn ich aufmauere mit so styropor-bausteinen,die werden beim poolbau auch verwendet,da wird un den baustein beton eingefüllt,das heißt innen hart und aussen weich,da kann dann der folie nix mehr passieren


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Hallo,
du stocherst im Nebel, machen kann man alles aber man muss es auch umsetzen können.

Ich bitte dich dir einige Teichanlagen anzuschauen, z.B. [url='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/63/hier[/url] [url='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/65/oder hier[/url]

Ich bin sicher das fast alle deiner Fragen beantwortet werden können 

Ps.: Vliesfilter bekommst du ab 3000€


----------



## Koi_Freund (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

So ich hab nochmal alles überdacht und hab auch ein Koibuch bekommen 

Mal eine Dose Redbull reingeschossen und angefangen zu studieren 

Ich hab mich da Über die Teichform,Filter usw. Schlau gemacht !

Nun wird alles so aussehen !

Teich in Einer guten Strömungsform Anlegen !

Keine Stufen,ausser oben werde ich eine ca.10cm Tiefe Stufe anlegen,das ich den Rand mit Findlingen Gestallten kann !!

Tiefe Permanent 2m !!

Hauptteich wo die Fische sind,werden keine Pflanzen platz finden,darum hab ich oben Rechts einen PflanzenTeich mit ca.50cm Tiefe in Planung,der mit einer 3500 Lh. Pumpe betrieben wird.

Teich wird ca 6 Meter lang ca. 3,5 Meter breit und wie schon gesagt 2 Meter tief.

Im Teich finden 2 Bodenabläufe platz die mit 110er Rohren in den Filterkeller geleitet werden.
Die Bodenabläufe werden wie auf der Skizze zusammen geschlossen.

Ein Eigenbau-Skimmer findet auch im Teich platz.

Im Filterkeller sind 3 Kammern mit jeweils 2500 L.
Ich weiß aber noch nicht mit was ich die 3 Kammern befüllen soll.

Nur wie Soll ich das mit dem Compactsieve und der 25watt TMC Lampe Gestallten ?
Pumpe hab ich noch ne 12 000Lh.zuhause!!

Der Teich wird 42 000L fassen,nur wird er ja nicht rechteckig wie ich angegeben habe,da er eine runde form hat wird er schätzomativ 30 000L fassen+Pflanzenfilter 32 000L und wenn ich die 3 kammern zum filtern dazuzähle komme ich auf 39 500L !!


Was würde noch zu planen,hab ich vieleich fehler gemacht??


----------



## Koi_Freund (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Moin 

So ich bin gerade am überlegen,ALLES hinzuhauen,den alten teich zuschütten und de ganze Teichgeschichte einfach vergessen !! Das is Variante 1.Die meinen Vater gefällt!

ODER ich hau mich ins zeug und baue den großen,nur irgendwie geht nichts!!Das is Variante 2.Die mir gefällt!
Mein Vater findets jetzt sinnlos und ich weiß nichtmehr weiter !

Geld hab ich so oder so keins,unterstützung is vergeblich 
Und den Teich,den ich jetzt ja machen will,kann ich ja nicht mit Teichfolie auslegen,da sind dann falten ohne ende !!

Was würdet ihr an meiner stelle machen,ICH muss sagen das ich fische LIEBE und das mein Traum so ein Koiteich ist,ich kann und WILL ihn verwirklichen,aber es gibt hindernisse,ob ich die Überwinden kann???


----------



## Wanderra (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Hallo!

Mein Tip, vergiß es!
Du tust Dir und den Fischen einen Gefallen, wenn Du noch ein Paar Jahre wartest!
Sei nicht böse, aber ich glaube Du bist zu jung!

Gruß Jens


----------



## newbee (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *



Koi_Freund schrieb:


> Geld hab ich so oder so keins,unterstützung is vergeblich
> Und den Teich,den ich jetzt ja machen will,kann ich ja nicht mit Teichfolie auslegen,da sind dann falten ohne ende !!
> 
> Was würdet ihr an meiner stelle machen,ICH muss sagen das ich fische LIEBE und das mein Traum so ein Koiteich ist,ich kann und WILL ihn verwirklichen,aber es gibt hindernisse,ob ich die Überwinden kann???



Tip von mir warte bis Du Dein eigenes Geld Verdienst.
Der Unterhalt eines Koiteichs von knapp 40Tsd Litern ist nicht zu Unterschätzen.
Ich weiß wovon ich spreche mein Teich hat etwas mehr wie 70Tsd Liter.

Technik kostet Geld.
Dann kommt noch Dein monatlicher Stromverbrauch hinzu, (von dem Dein Vater bestimmt nicht erfreut ist).

Koidoc solltest Du mal einen brauchen, ist auch ned gerade billig.

Wenn DU das alles umrechnest liegst du bei weit mehr als 150€ im Monat.

Hinzu kommt der Bau, wo ich denke da bist Du locker mit 5000€ ohne Technik dabei.

Willst Du dann auch noch einen gut funktionierenden Filter wie Vließfilter, Trommelfilter in der Art Rechne nochmal mit 5000€.

Somit sind wir alleine beim Teichbau mit Filter bei ca. 10000€.

Desweiteren sollte ein Quarantänebecken oder eine Innenhälterrung bei Koihaltung ein muß sein


Jedoch kannst Du den Teich auch mit Folie auslegen und die Falten verkleben nur mal so am rande.


----------



## Koi_Freund (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Stromkosten kann mein vater übernehmen,sagt er !!
Nur was is beim teich so unbezahlbar,das man auf 10 000 euro kommt. ??

Folie müsste ich neu kaufen,aber für deko und so is alles zuhause,nur ein guter filter fehlt !!
Pumpe mit 12 000L.h fürderung hab ich auch schon,compactsieve,TMC 25 watt usw liegt auch schon im zimmer !!
Ich würde den teich von hand graben,JA das ist arbeit,aber ich packe is das weiß ich 

Ja hmmm,ich weiß irgendwie gerade nichtmehr was ich will.
Trommelfilter würd ich mir sicher selber bauen können,oder ??
Ich hab schon von so eigenbautrommlern gelesen !!

Koidoc,gibts den überhaupt in meiner nähe ??

Und wenn ich mich auf 20 000L beschränke,mein vater haltet 20 000L für gut und würde mich auch dann unterstützen, 40 000L sind mir selber schon zuviel !!!!

Mein favorietenvolumen wäre, 20 000L teich,3 000L pflanzenfilter und auch noch ein kammerfilter mit ca.5 000L !!!


----------



## newbee (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Warum frägst Du eigentlich

Du redest Dir alles schön.
Du bekommst hier Antworten auf Deine fragen und stellst diese Antworten gleich wieder in Frage

Selbst wenn Du den Trommler selber baust kommst Du auf über 1000€ nur der Trommler.
Schalsteine kosten auch Geld und Beton auch.

Aber ich klinke mich hier aus hat eh keinen zweck.

Bau wie Du es für richtig hältst:smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

@Mathias

Sei dir bitte bitte bitte im klaren was du machen möchtest und stell dann gezielte Fragen. 

Ein Teich kostet Geld, ein Koiteich viel Geld. Ist das nicht oder nicht genug (gerade wegen Fischdoc, Medikamente etc) vorhanden solltest du es sein lassen.

Vorschlag: Du schreibst deine genauen Vorstellungen auf und wir sagen dir was es kosten wird.


----------



## Koi_Freund (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Ich glaube,das ich das alles lasse,bin noch zu jung und hab zu wenig geld,das bekomm ich noch nicht auf die reihe.
Mal sehen was ich mit dem Alten Teich mache,da lasse ich mir was einfallen !
Ich werde ihn vieleicht zuschütten,fische verkaufen und nen schönen Parkplatz für mein Auto machen,is das Beste glaub ich,sonst komm ich im Sommer wieder auf dumme gedanken !!

Trotzdem Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## klaus e (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

na, dann kannst du dir ja noch schlapp zwei Jahre einen Kopf über Marke und Modell machen ...


----------



## Koi_Freund (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Ich fange in 25 tagen mit dem führerschein an !!
Mache L17 !!

Auto brauch ich schon in 3 Monaten für die 3 000km.Meine Eltern sind Selbstständig,und daher haben sie kein privat-auto ,sondern nur firmenfahrzeuge,und mir wurde gesagt die kann man für die 3 000 km nicht verwenden !
Ich werde mich aber da noch erkundigen,wenns doch möglich is mitn firmenfahrzeug,dann spar ich sonst noch ein jahr


----------



## klaus e (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Aha, bin zwar nicht aus Österreich, aber wenn sich das Teil L17 nennt, wird man es wohl schwerlich mit 16 machen können ...
Aber mach was du magst


----------



## Koi_Freund (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Nein,bei uns ist das so,den L17 kann man mit 16 jahren beginnen,ich werde am 18.jänner 16,ab da fange ich mit dem führerschein an.Theorie,8Stunden am platz,dann wieder theorie und die restlichen stunden am platz absolvieren !!Dann fängt man mit den 3 000km an !!Wenn die vollendet werden,das wird ca.nächsten Oktober sein.Kann ich dann Zur Prüfung antretten!

Wenn alles erledigt ist,und ich die prüfung bestanden ist,und 17 jahre bin.Bekomme ich dann den führerschein !!
Ein jahr später,also mit 18 jahren,kann man zur perfektionsfahrt antretten,aber für was die ist weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## klaus e (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

das mit der "Perfektionsfahrt" glaub' ich dir ...
roger - over - and out


----------



## Koi_Freund (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *



Koi_Freund schrieb:


> Ich glaube,das ich das alles lasse,bin noch zu jung und hab zu wenig geld,das bekomm ich noch nicht auf die reihe.
> Mal sehen was ich mit dem Alten Teich mache,da lasse ich mir was einfallen !
> Ich werde ihn vieleicht zuschütten,fische verkaufen und nen schönen Parkplatz für mein Auto machen,is das Beste glaub ich,sonst komm ich im Sommer wieder auf dumme gedanken !!
> kleiner scherz :smoki
> ...


----------



## toschbaer (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue jetzt meinen Teich endlich aus *

Na ja Mathias,
Du wirst schon das Richtige machen!   

Aber glaub mir: eine Koiteichplanung ist nicht über's Knie zu brechen- erst recht nicht, wenn man keine Grundkenntnisse hat!
Wenn Du mal auf wieder auf den Gedanken kommst einen Fischteich zu bauen-,melde Dich wieder; doch ein Buch oder ein zwei Tage lesen reicht nicht!!

Wünsche ein gutes Neues Jahr und immer schön locker....


LG
Friedhelm


----------

